

Tokyo-Based Artist Arrested For 3D Printing Her Vagina - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/tokyo-based-artist-arrested-for-3d-printing-her-vagina/

======
terrage
"Does the female form make you uncomfortable, Mr. Lebowski?"

------
tabrischen
More of her art:

[http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/07/14/megumi-
igarashi-3d-pr...](http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2014/07/14/megumi-
igarashi-3d-printed-vaginal-art-arrested/)

[http://6d745.com/](http://6d745.com/)

------
manicdee
*vulva

She issued 3D models of her external genitalia, which is called the vulva.

